# Orlik Golden Sliced



## jay29 (Jan 10, 2009)

This is now my go to blend for daily dependable tobacco enjoyment. I'm thinking about stockpiling this, 20 tins or so of 50 grams each, for aging. I heard this ages pretty well and wondering if it is really a big difference. Also, is there a top coat to this tobacco? I have read there is a liquorish and citrus coating? 

Post your pics of this tobacco!


----------



## FiveStar (Jan 7, 2010)

This is great baccy, and yes there does seem to be a mild topping on this one. Applied with a very light hand though. 

As far as the price goes, you can't beat it. I think the presentation of the 50 gram tins is nice, but actually prefer the cut of the 100 gram tin. I like the huge wadded up flake. But for aging purposes, the 50 grams may be the way to go (you can avoid the cost of mason jars!)

Never had it aged, but if I can ever get some extra cash, I'm going to stock up on this one as well.


----------



## veteranvmb (Aug 6, 2009)

This is one of my go to baccys. I buy it loose(bulk) by the ounce. 

J

J


----------



## Natedogg (Jun 21, 2010)

Where do you get it loose?


----------



## veteranvmb (Aug 6, 2009)

Natedogg said:


> Where do you get it loose?


 Good B and M s who do a good pipe business, have lots of blends in bulk. The Golden Sliced is one I can find at two different ones for sure.

J


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

I really enjoyed this as well, I need to get more since I smoked through the sample of it I received!


----------



## tedswearingen (Sep 14, 2010)

If you are talking about the 50 gram flake, I've never seen it sold in bulk in the U.S. It ages beautifully. Just opened an 8 year old tin of the stuff this winter and it was very dark and mottled. Tasty too.

The 100 gram loose cut stuff, I believe you can find in bulk. Although it's an entirely different 'beast'. I can't speak to how well this ages.


----------



## Firedawg (Nov 8, 2010)

I love it, but really wish it was sold in bulk flake but the tin prices are not bad. Was planing on getting a 10 pack of them this summer to set aside.


----------



## User Name (Feb 11, 2011)

Firedawg said:


> I love it, but really wish it was sold in bulk flake but the tin prices are not bad. Was planing on getting a 10 pack of them this summer to set aside.


Well I'm glad you like it. op2:


----------



## veteranvmb (Aug 6, 2009)

tedswearingen said:


> If you are talking about the 50 gram flake, I've never seen it sold in bulk in the U.S. It ages beautifully. Just opened an 8 year old tin of the stuff this winter and it was very dark and mottled. Tasty too.
> 
> The 100 gram loose cut stuff, I believe you can find in bulk. Although it's an entirely different 'beast'. I can't speak to how well this ages.


 Okay, now I am confused. I was getting loose cut golden sliced, they had pounds and pounds of it, and sold pounds and pounds of it. 
Didnt know their was a difference with the tins. Now I must buy a tin, and find out. Always something new to learn and taste. 
Thanks for pointing it out.

Much regards Jerry


----------



## tedswearingen (Sep 14, 2010)

> Thanks for pointing it out.


Certainly! Again, the flake is good, but different.


----------



## Firedawg (Nov 8, 2010)

User Name said:


> Well I'm glad you like it. op2:


Ok now you really have me worried! :behindsofa:


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

I smoked a tin of this last spring, but I don't remember that much about it. I must have liked it; I've got two 100gm and one 50g tin on hand...


----------



## canadianpiper (Nov 27, 2010)

I have got a tin cellared but I cannot wait to try it, reviews are all positive.


----------

